# Filtering Question



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anybody ever run their filters in parallel...like a circuit? I have 3 eheim 2217's and don't want to run all kinds of hoses, spraybars, etc into my tank so I was thinking of running the firsts output to the 2nds input and back out to the thirds input then out to the tank...triple filtration right? Then I got thinking about it and realized that only gives me the output volume of one 2217.

Would it be possible to run all inputs to one bar and all outputs to another?

Let me sketch that up while you think about it. Feel free to enter your input as I do....thanks!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok excuse the kids artwork here, just a quickie done on paint, lol. You get the idea.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I did this with a pair of Fuval 405s for two weeks. It seemed to work fine. I had the second filter filled with biomax, and the first one was empty- but I had intended to put in mostly sponges and pads- without filling it up more than 30%.

Because my father was having trouble sleeping with the noise of the fluval 405s, I replaced it with one of my Fluval FX5s. yup, on a ~40 gallon.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks will, I think I'm going to try it anyway just wanted some input. I've been doing alot of looking around regarding the FX5 and had read everywhere that people at some point or another had significant problems with them, your experience?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

any reason for no more than 30% pads in the first one?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> any reason for no more than 30% pads in the first one?


To prevent restricting the flow too much and burning out the motors.

I'm naming this setup; Tandem Cannister Filtration.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

You may be on to something there..a few slight mods to a couple canisters and you have a product.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

xr8dride said:


> Has anybody ever run their filters in parallel...like a circuit? I have 3 eheim 2217's and don't want to run all kinds of hoses, spraybars, etc into my tank so I was thinking of running the firsts output to the 2nds input and back out to the thirds input then out to the tank...triple filtration right? Then I got thinking about it and realized that only gives me the output volume of one 2217.
> 
> Would it be possible to run all inputs to one bar and all outputs to another?
> 
> Let me sketch that up while you think about it. Feel free to enter your input as I do....thanks!


You can drive the 3x 2217 with a single powerhead and save on energy and you don't need to plug in the 3x 2217.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never done it but I would think it would cause failure to the motors eventually. As stuff builds up in one canister, the flow will change causing one canister to work harder than the other. 

Could be wrong as I am no engineer...just offering my .02


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

i'm in an apt where I don't pay electric bills so power consumption's not a factor, but i guess in the long run it saves my filter's motors....good idea!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dl88dl said:


> You can drive the 3x 2217 with a single powerhead and save on energy and you don't need to plug in the 3x 2217.


Oh that's an interesting concept Dave! Similar to the Eheim 2260


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> Thanks will, I think I'm going to try it anyway just wanted some input. I've been doing alot of looking around regarding the FX5 and had read everywhere that people at some point or another had significant problems with them, your experience?


No- fantastic filters. The best filter from Fluval (have not experienced the G series though).

Amazing out of the box, and there are several very good DIY modifications I've seen done. MFK has a FX5 Mod thread.

I own two of them, but I need to buy some replacement parts for one, but they broke because I kicked the filter really hard jumping out of bed one day. I havent found anywhere that will sell me the whole new lid which is what I need. It's really a well build filter, but I kicked it really hard, lol


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Running pumps in parallel or series should have similar effects with water as batteries in parallel or series. The series setup should increase water pressure. The parallel setup should increase the volume of flow if the lines are properly sized. In either case, the two pumps should increase the flow rate. Restricting the intakes should reduce the work performed and reduce the current draw of the pumps. As long as the pump impellers don't start to rattle, no damage should occur. 

I would be curious to see exactly what does happen to pressure and flow rate and current draw when run in parallel or series.


----------

